# Portage lakes Wednesday nighters



## NEOhioAngler (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone know how the Wednesday night tournament went 5/9


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

no but I drove by the ramp last Wednesday as they were weighing their bags. I seen one good one and one smaller one. I was curious too.


----------



## NEOhioAngler (Mar 10, 2013)

Was planning on fishing it but didn’t get out of work in time


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just under 15 and some change for 1st. 12 and change for 2nd


----------



## NEOhioAngler (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks! Hoping to make it next week


----------

